# Bricks Sinking and Moss



## jroscoe (Feb 23, 2020)

I was wondering if anyone could help me by giving some suggestions on how to fix the moss issue in between our bricks, and laying new grout/sand as well as how to fix the bricks sinking along our pool concrete, as seen in the pictures?

Thanks!!


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Just have to take them up. Put a few inches of gravel then enough sand to bring them level with the surrounding bricks.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Either the intaller didn't compact the gravel enough, or they just put the pavers directly on the soil. You'll need to pull them up and assess the base material. I'd shop around for an honest paver company to handle the repair.

I have moss issues on the North side of my house in the shade. I'm gonna try some these moss killers this Spring before I break out the pressure washer...

www.homedepot.com/p/Moss-Out-6-lb-Moss-Out-for-Roofs-and-Structures-100099153/100484120

www.homedepot.com/p/BioAdvanced-32-oz-Ready-to-Spray-2-in-1-Moss-and-Algae-Killer-704710/203029621


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

If when you take up the pavers there is a layer of sand underneath your going to have to remove that and get to the base of gravel (hopefully there is a base of gravel). It's not a good idea to put gravel on top sand as a paver base as you'll run into this problem soon again.

After you get rid of the moss (I'd use a pressure washer for that) I would re sand the joints and consider sealing the pavers. That should help with the moss coming back in the future.


----------



## jroscoe (Feb 23, 2020)

What do you seal the pavers with?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

jroscoe said:


> What do you seal the pavers with?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


I've only ever used this. But there are lots of other options. It is a sealer and joint stabilizer so it will seal the sand in place.


----------

